# "Serenity" now



## Shadowdancer (Apr 27, 2005)

Or at least next week.

On the browncoats website, I found an announcement about special advance screenings of "Serenity" in 10 cities on May 5. Can't Stop the Signal

Austin is one of those cities, and I'm just an hour north of Austin. Already bought my ticket. I am soooooo psyched!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 27, 2005)

I know three people who are seeing the test version of _Serenity_ today.

I plan to murder them.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 27, 2005)

Anybody know how "unfinished" this unfinished version is? I've already got tickets, but I'm going to have to decide if I want to use them or pass them on to friends. I _really_ want to see this movie, but I'd like to see it in its full glory.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 27, 2005)

I just bought 3 tickets in Boston

Um, I live in NYC.

WHY WASNT NYC ON THE LIST OF 10 CITIES!

ahem

ok...so anyway... 

who wants to help with directions and the cheapest safe hotel i can spend the night in?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 27, 2005)

4 tickets in Chicago, bay-bee.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 27, 2005)

I got mine for Boston.  Yay.  It's good to live in a geek heavy city.

That's why no NYC, btw.  Boston has a rep as a geek city. NYC doesn't.  Sheer population density says there must be as many if not more geeks in NYC than Boston.  But we have the rep, and it's cheaper to hold events here.  So that's why we got the only US appearance of the Lord of the Rings museum exhibit too.

I'm a very happy little Whedon fan.


----------



## Mercule (Apr 27, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> 4 tickets in Chicago, bay-bee.




When's the Chicago screening?  I didn't see an actual date/time listed.

It's a five-hour drive, but it might be worth it.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 27, 2005)

Same time as the others, 10pm May 5th, but looking at the ticket link now, I'd guess its sold out.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 27, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I got mine for Boston.  Yay.  It's good to live in a geek heavy city.




Actually, no.  It's _lousy_ to live in a geek heavy city, because competition for things like this is fierce.  The darned things sold out before I ever saw the announcement.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 27, 2005)

Really? Dang, we must have just slipped in under the wire.

Steve, you'll want to grab a hotel anywhere on the T and just take the subway in (the theater is right downtown, minutes away from a T station.)  We'll have to meet!


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 27, 2005)

Take hope!  My sister tried to get tickets to the Vegas showing and was told the website "sold out" might be a problem with the on-line ticket vendor.  She went to the theatre and was able to get tickets.  That's often the case with phone/web ticket vendors.  They have a % filled level they consider sold out, but there may be single seats still out there.

So try again!


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Steve, you'll want to grab a hotel anywhere on the T and just take the subway in (the theater is right downtown, minutes away from a T station.)  We'll have to meet!




Mr. Cat, sure I'd love to be one more ENWorlder to meet you. Are you going to provide entertainment on line?  

um, whats a T? how do I know if a hotel is on it? 

The only time I left brooklyn/manhattan in the last 10 years, I went straight to the airport straight to orlando, straight to disneyworld and never left the property.  So you'll have to speak in simple terms 

i'm figuring me and the "gang" (my gf and 1 friend of mine) will leave ny around 1030 or 11ish
and arrive sometime between 4 and 7 depending on if we get lost. i'll look at it as good practice for the amazing race. 

what time do you think the "boston geeks" will form the line?

i'd like to spend at least an hour or three looking at boston.

i have this old BOSTON SUCKS t-shirt thats all ripped and i dont fit in anymore that i'd love to take to a sports bar. because i wont get to go to fenway  but i want to make sure i get to see Serenity and not the hospital. 

if anyone from boston wants to give me more info or tips, you can do it here, or over instant messenger or email. im always around


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 27, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Take hope!  My sister tried to get tickets to the Vegas showing and was told the website "sold out" might be a problem with the on-line ticket vendor.  She went to the theatre and was able to get tickets.  That's often the case with phone/web ticket vendors.  They have a % filled level they consider sold out, but there may be single seats still out there.
> 
> So try again!




Nope it is official, all showings are sold out.  I am soooo jealous, but I really would not have been able to go anyway - someone would have to watch the kids, not happening on a Thursday at 10pm, and there is no way I would go without my wife (my death would be truly horrific).


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 28, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> um, whats a T? how do I know if a hotel is on it?




The T is what they call the subway/ mass transport in Boston. You can find out about it here:

http://www.mbta.com/traveling_t/schedules_subway.asp

This is what comes from having a sister who goes to Berklee.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 28, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> um, whats a T? how do I know if a hotel is on it?




Steve, the big questions are "what's your budget?" and "how close do you want to be to the city?" The T is Boston's subway system. There are a bajillion hotels on it; the best trick might be to use one of the travel sites to find a cheap hotel, then check their website (or with me) to make sure it's on a T line.

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Umbran (Apr 28, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Really? Dang, we must have just slipped in under the wire.




Yes.  But it may well be that the notice I got from the website was way too late.

The e-mail announcement from serenitymovie.com had a timestamp of 1:02 PM.  A friend of mine had called my home to alert me of the showing - at around 10 AM, while I was at work.  Some folks out there had at least a three hour lead on me, so I doubt I stood much of a chance.  

Such is life in geektown.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 28, 2005)

And, I no longer have my tickets.

I was hesitant about seeing an "unfinished" version, and I have a really good friend whose birthday is coming up, and who was really disappointed that he didn't get tickets, so...

The sacrifices we make.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 28, 2005)

obviously a lot of my specifics are gonna be up to my driver, but

my budget? is to try to pretend that this is a local movie. so im figuring a motel thing outside of boston is probably my best bet. preferably on the nyc side of "outside boston" and not north. we found one in framingham which is 20 miles west. hows that?

as for taking the T around, not only are the hotels in boston that i'm finding on the net all expensive/dont have 2 beds/ already full  BUT the trains stop moving at 1am?  if the 10pm movie doesnt let out until 12-1230 (do we have a run time?) and then i try to eat? i'd be stuck with no train back to the hotel anyway.

what kind of primitive city is without 24 hour trains anyway? 

so...does this theatre have any parking nearby? does boston at least have late night parking garages? im assuming like most small old cities, parking on the streets sucks.
how good is the theatre? stadium seating? nice sound? lotsa seats? 
and again, how early wll that line start? thats uber-importante. 
anything cool in the immediate vicinity?

people tell me boston is tiny, does that mean i can walk all over it?  whats the most interesting things for a mixed geek/nerd touritst party to do in 1/2 day in boston?

yes im treating this like a 1 day vacation and trying to prepare for it as well as i did for my disney trip. i really need to leave my house more.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 28, 2005)

[thread hijack already in progress] 

i found this while looking at some boston websites:

looks like the exact kinda super fun thing i always wanted to do.

anyone ever been? i might want to do this before i go see Serenity 

http://www.5-wits.com


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 28, 2005)

This is what one of the people who saw it here in Australia said:


			
				A very very lucky said:
			
		

> Holy . Holy ing . This movie... it's incredible. It's very close to flawless, in my opinion. It's beautifully paced, directed, scripted, and designed. Almost all of the characters would make perfect sense without having seen the series, yet it doesn't waste time spelling out things we already know.
> 
> It's an action movie, more than a sci-fi movie, but really, it's a bit of everything. I think it's got enough in it that it can do well with mainstream audiences, as well, so long as it gets marketed right (and we stressed this; the better this movie does, the more likely there will be more to come, and we want this a whole lot right now).
> 
> There are things in this movie that really, really, really should not get leaked, because knowing what was going to happen would destroy the atmosphere. Far more than with any other movie I've seen recently. Avoid spoilers, if you possibly can.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 28, 2005)

its gonna be mostrly finished. like 90-95%

the original release date was may 6th. it didnt get pushed back until early this year i think, which means it had to be mostly finished.

the only thing i can imagine after this is slight sfx tweaks and editing tweaks, possibly even based on fan reaction.

(the shows already screen tested, and gotten reviews. now they have 10 showings to FANS of the tv show. who better to ask for opinions than us?)


----------



## Umbran (Apr 28, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> (the shows already screen tested, and gotten reviews. now they have 10 showings to FANS of the tv show. who better to ask for opinions than us?)




Honestly?  The general public would be better.  Fan opinion will be slanted favorably.  

If the fans were not enough to keep the show on TV, they won't be enough to make the film a stunning success either.  So, to make the movie successful, they have to try to appeal to people who aren't fans already, and that means asking the opinions of non-fans.


----------



## stevelabny (Apr 28, 2005)

right.

which theyve already done.

now they can ask some fans. to see what we whine about.

the no sound in space is a perfect example. i bet if fandom whines hard enough there actually WILL be a "directors cut" DVD with no sound in space. 

i'm sure when fans go see the movie next week, there will be lots of other little things that people come up with. 

seeing as i said that movie is 90-95% done, im saying that the fans will have little to no impact (as I'm sure its also beyond the time for re-shoots if we found a continuity blunder or somesuch) BUT they can choose which sfx or edits to tweak based on reactions.

also, the fans might not have kept it on tv, but the fans did buy the DVDs to get the movie made. much like how the Family Guy fans couldnt keep it on TV, but then got it back on TV. You have to remember that a tv show's fandom is no longer just the slobs with the nielsen boxes that watch a show first-run on network tv. Studios now take into account licensing worldwide, and DVD sales. It will be very interesting to see what the ratings are for Family Guy this Sunday. I expect them to be the same as they used to be. But the difference is that those ratings are now good enough to keep the show in production, because of all the other money it makes. that's the idea that fox has put forth in interviews over the past year, so now lets see what happens.

How is that relevant? Well, the point is that while you obviously want and even NEED new  fans, that you also don't want to lose the hardcore crazy people who but the DVDs and the merchandise and travel hours to go see a movie preview.


----------



## Terraism (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm seeing it. In Vegas, actually, which is odd, since I live in upstate Vermont. But, I'm a college student, and when else in life can you just say "ah, why the heck not?" and fly off?


----------



## Piratecat (May 4, 2005)

Steve -

The theater is right downtown. Driving in Boston suh-hucks, but there are garages not too far away. Alternatively, you can part outside the city and take the T (subway). I expect that the T will still be running when we get out. If it isn't, I'm stranded too!


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 4, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> So that's why we got the only US appearance of the Lord of the Rings museum exhibit too.




Sorry to hijack, but when is this exhibit coming to Boston? I would definatly make the drive up from Hartford for that.


----------



## The_Universe (May 4, 2005)

I'm assuming that reviews will be posted here after the movie is seen?


----------



## stevelabny (May 4, 2005)

we're leaving tonight, staying in some dirt cheap motel outside boston, then presumably driving in to the city and finding a garage. hopefully, the garages are open past midnight and that won't be a problem. 

mr. cat or anyone else whos gonna be around, i'm gonna be the tall ponytailed glasses-wearing fat guy (um... ) with the YANKEES cap.  assuming i can find it.  im gonna try to get to the theatre at 730/8ish. give or take a little depending on how much we're enjoying boston. with the shorter female version of myself, and a non-descript male freind of mine.

hopefully, we'll get to talk on the line.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that *ABSOLUTELY SPOILER-FREE* reviews will be posted here after the movie is seen?




Fixed that for you.


----------



## stevelabny (May 4, 2005)

howzabout two threads?

a spoiler-free review for all you losers? 

and a spoiler-filled discussion for all us cool people?


----------



## The_Universe (May 4, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> howzabout two threads?
> 
> a spoiler-free review for all you losers?
> 
> and a spoiler-filled discussion for all us cool people?



 I'm down with that.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 4, 2005)

Keep in mind they may ask for people to sign a non-disclosure deal...  If they don't I'll certainly review it.


----------



## Piratecat (May 5, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> with the YANKEES cap.




Hisssssssssssssss!


----------



## Ibram (May 5, 2005)

I was just looking forward to seeing this movie.... then I saw the trailer for it in Hitchhikers Guide, now the desier to see it burns within me... like some sort of fire thing...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 5, 2005)

Ibram said:
			
		

> I was just looking forward to seeing this movie.... then I saw the trailer for it in Hitchhikers Guide, now the desier to see it burns within me... like some sort of fire thing...




One of the bad things about going to the advanced screening of hitchhiker's is there was no serenity trailer.  Damn.  I have to go again.  I'm torn between wanting spoilers and wanting to be surprised when i see it.  Maybe I'll have to cover my face with my hand and peek through my fingers while reading the spoiler review.



			
				stevelabny said:
			
		

> with the YANKEES cap.




Can we say death wish?  



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hisssssssssssssss!




See?

Well.. okay. Won't be as bad, since they won.  Probably just a bunch of fans telling you they suck and lost.


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 5, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hijack, but when is this exhibit coming to Boston? I would definatly make the drive up from Hartford for that.




That exhibit has come and gone.  It was in town last Summer.  Sorry if I got you all excited!


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 5, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> That exhibit has come and gone.  It was in town last Summer.  Sorry if I got you all excited!




Thanks for info. I would have loved to have seen it, but alas it was not meant to be. 
Was it good?


----------



## Umbran (May 5, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> That exhibit has come and gone.  It was in town last Summer.  Sorry if I got you all excited!




Last October, I got married.  My Best Man, knowing the type of person I was, thought a trip out to see that exhibit might be nice as part of the celebrations.  He checked, and lo and behold Sean Astin himself was appearing at the exhibit the day before my wedding!  Perfect geek bachelor party fare!  My Best Man thought it would be great to get his signature on one of our wedding programs...

But alas, by the time he learned this (weeks before the event) tickets to the exhibit for the day were sold out, so we couldn't go.

Between this reminder and the Serenity preview talk, I'm gettin' enough salt rubbed in my wounds to make me comparable to Lot's Wife 

(No I'm not upset.  Just envious, is all.)


----------



## Pyrex (May 5, 2005)

Yay!  I got tickets!

One of my co-workers bought a group of tickets, then had some of the people he got tickets for cancel so he put them up for grabs.

Can't wait until 10pm.

And to think this morning I was dreading the thought of waiting until September...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 6, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Yay!  I got tickets!
> 
> One of my co-workers bought a group of tickets, then had some of the people he got tickets for cancel so he put them up for grabs.
> 
> ...



Yet another bastard... 

But most on these boards are lucky - at least they basically live at the source and can get it in September. In backwater regions like Europe, Germany we might have to wait a few more months till it arrives - though in theory, there should be enough time to translate and synchronize it to German and make a parallel start - Nah, the show itself never arrived here, why should the movie appear parallel? Without the Internet and DVD Exports (or UK Imports) from Amazon I wouldn´t even know about Firefly..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha!  Got tickets to the third running.  And in my home town, no less.

*Dances around the apartment*


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bahhhhhhh they are showing it here in Tampa and of course I don't have a ticket.  When does that list get updated or do I have to check every day?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 9, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Bahhhhhhh they are showing it here in Tampa and of course I don't have a ticket.  When does that list get updated or do I have to check every day?




Tampa is sold out for this run.  On the official fan website, Joss usually posts a message the night before tickets go on sale.  The Can'tstopthesignal.com website usually gets updated later, and by the time it is updated, many of the shows are already sold out.  


The strategy used by many is to go to whichever movie website handles tickets at the theater in your city (movietickets.com in Tampa).  Jump forward to each Thursday night and look for a "special screening" at the theater (it is always in the same theater) or the like listed for 10pm that night.  That'll be Serenity.  Next screening will likely be either July 7th or July 21st if they remain consistent (the 21st is more likely, IMO).  Then, keep trying to buy tickets at the site until you hear the show is sold out.  It helps to be a night owl, since they seem to start selling after midnight on whichever day they open up the tickets for sale.  By 8am, many cities are already sold out.  Good luck.  I envy you.  I know I can't make any Thursday night showing so I'm stuck waiting until September.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah. hanging out on the messageboards doesn't hurt.

Having someone tell you your hometown is actually on the list at 12:20 last night helps.

Being able to have someone who is up all night and someone who is up all day helps immensely.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Our theatre looks like it is one of the 'test' sites this time.  One of those nonhuge cities (even if we are the state capital).

Our theatre wasn't ready for this kinda thing.  They don't have tickets available online (only by phone) and that wasn't actually set up properly.  The box office actually had to tell people they physically had to come down to the theatre to purchase the tickets.

By the time the switched over to movietickets from fandango and got online ticket ordering set up, most of the tickets were sold.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 10, 2005)

Got tickets for here in Phoenix this time. Though the tickets were supposed to go up at midnight, it wasn't until more like noon the next day that they finally appeared.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 23, 2005)

Another round of screenings tonight...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 23, 2005)

Yup.  Had a tough time sleeping today.  Actually woke up at quarter to noon and had to force myself back to sleep.  I need at least 6 hours, damn it!

6 1/2 hours to go. WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 24, 2005)

*Completely geeks out*

Loved it, like so many others.  Joss Whedon is a god.

A movie everyone should see.  Our friend, James, who didn't care for Firefly, loved the movie and was hooked. Our friends who like Firefly loved the movie and were even more hooked.

*Goes off in search of a more ecstatic dance than the Dance of Joy*


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 24, 2005)

Excellent film. And we had a very entertaining Nathan Fillion here in Phoenix to open it, answer some questions, and sign autographs. Amazingly entertaining, all of it.

I look forward to seeing it in September with the real score.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 24, 2005)

98 more days...98 more days...98 more days...


----------



## Welverin (Jun 25, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> A movie everyone should see.  Our friend, James, who didn't care for Firefly, loved the movie and was hooked. Our friends who like Firefly loved the movie and were even more hooked.




Halfway through he told me he was going to have to give it a third try, not that I understood him at the time because something loud was happening. His reactions to the movie give me hope non-fans will be able to enjoy it enough for it to be really succesful and for it continue on in one form or another, though I still wonder how people completely unfimilar with the show will do.


----------

